# 5 minute investing



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 October 2005)

I came across this book the other day and started to read all about 5 minute investing - whatever that is supposed to mean.

So far it is interesting, but I have been throwing questions at myself as I read it.

It is a short read and can read on the following link:

http://www.investopedia.com/university/fiveminute/fiveminute.asp

Enjoy the read and tell me your concerns with it, if you don't mind.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2005)

Had a quick look and seems sound stuff.

This had my vote.

*Five Minute Investing requires a longer-term commitment to the stock market. This is a book on stock trading, but not a book on short-term stock trading. That is, stocks are eventually sold but we attempt to hold onto a position for as long as possible - hopefully many years.* 

I take it to mean 5mins a day once running and that about how long T/T takes


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 November 2005)

Yeh, 5 mins a day to manage it. 

It seems pretty sound stuff as you say tech. I don't agree with it all but have picked up some good stuff. 

I think it's best to determine your own system/strategies based on bits and pieces that work for eveyone else. I say this because one needs to take one's own personality into account.


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2005)

I think also $$s to invest.

Many wish to trade who have small capital bases.Wishing to increase their base wealth rather than parking larger sums in income producing portfolios.

I find those with 10-50K tend to shorter term trade although there is a small group of larger capital investors who like to trade with smaller amounts as well as the longerterm portfolios --to answer the trading challenge.

I like the longer term approach as it doesnt take long and while the portfolio may move at times with the speed of an elephant it can be very rewarding due to the funds being used.--Here the importance of Compounding and Leverage cant be over stated.

To illustrate--On Reefcap we started a  T/T portfolio with $30K (On Margin) 3 yrs ago and now has funds of over $220K--the whole of the initial funds $30K can increase or decrease in a few months.


----------



## happytrader (2 November 2005)

Hi Tech

I think $$ to invest as well.  In my case I tried trading from a small capital base to familiarise myself with my system.  For me that was the only time it was useful to so. More often than not 9 times out of 10 a 15 to 20% profit would be 'offered' to me right there for the taking. Only thing was I would be hesitant to take it because I'd start thinking 'thats ONLY 100 or 200 bucks I want more' In effect I was defying my very own well planned strategy and denying myself a quick and easy win. Because I have this self-destructive trait I had to increase and maintain the size of my capital stake so that I could take the win seriously. A gamblers trait obviously. 

I wonder what character flaws other traders have to work on and would they like to share them.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

